# Problem z wygaszaczem ekranu.

## canis_lupus

Zaistalowałem sterowniki do nvidii z portage (wczesniej miałem ze stronki nvidia.com). Wszystko działa oprócz wygaszacza ekranu.

Dostaję taki oto komunikat:

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/135/screenbz6.png

Przekompilowanie kdebase-kscreensaver nie pomogło.

Jak to naprawić?

Zaznaczam że glxgears się ładnie wyświetlają i glxinfo również.

----------

## wuja

Miałem to kiedyś, ale jak to rozwiązałem? Pamięć mam za krótką.

Spróbuj na początek revdep-rebuild

----------

## canis_lupus

Wypluł to i nie pomogło:

```
Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/soffice.bin (requires  libcomphelp4gcc3.so libstlport_gcc.so libsvl680li.so libsvt680li.so libtk680li.so libtl680li.so libucbhelper3gcc3.so libuno_cppuhelpergcc3.so.3 libuno_cppu.so.3 libuno_sal.so.3 libutl680li.so libvcl680li.so libvos3gcc3.so)

  broken /usr/lib/bmp/Input/libmpg123.la (requires /usr/lib/libid3.la)

  broken /usr/lib/bmp/Input/libmpg123.la (requires /usr/lib/libbeep.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kfile_kbarcode.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kfile_kbarcode.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kfile_kbarcode.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kfile_kbarcode.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kfile_kbarcode.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kfile_kbarcode.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kfile_kbarcode.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bflacdecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bflacdecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bflacdecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bflacdecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bflacdecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bflacdecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bflacdecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bflacdecoder.la (requires /usr/lib/libFLAC++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bflacdecoder.la (requires /usr/lib/libFLAC.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdiff3part.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkparts.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdiff3part.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdiff3part.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdiff3part.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdiff3part.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdiff3part.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdiff3part.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdiff3part.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libxmmskde.la (requires /usr/lib/libsmpeg.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libxmmskde.la (requires /usr/lib/libaa.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libxmmskde.la (requires /usr/lib/libxmms.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libxmmskde.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libxmmskde.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libxmmskde.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libxmmskde.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libxmmskde.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libxmmskde.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libxmmskde.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdefx.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.
```

----------

## wuja

Masz może w logach coś takiego:

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X 

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

.
```

Wykonałeś

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

----------

## Zwierzak

Spójrz się jeszcze na pakiet xscreensavers. Z tego co pamiętam to kscreensavers bazują na nich i współpracują z nimi.

----------

## wuja

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Spójrz się jeszcze na pakiet xscreensavers. Z tego co pamiętam to kscreensavers bazują na nich i współpracują z nimi.

 

Niekoniecznie. Ja mam kscreensaver i nie mam xscreensaver a wszystko działa.

@canis_lupus

Nie podałeś która to wersja nvidia-drivers.

Głowy nie dam, ale chyba któraś wersja miała jakis babol. W kazdym razie u mnie na  100.14.09 jest ok.

----------

## Paczesiowa

OT: (bo pw nie moge wyslac)

canis_lupus mozesz mi wyslac cfg baghiry bo za cholere nie moge zmienic koloru przyciskow niepodswietlonych?

----------

## canis_lupus

wuja: Nie mam nic takiego w logach, tak wykonałem eselet, zresztą wszystko inne na openglu działa.

wersja sterowników to 100.14.09.

Paczesiowa: Możesz mi podać który plik Ci mam wysłać? Chętnie wyślę.

Edit: Sytuacja się zmieniła po przełączeniu opengl'a najpierw na X11 a potem z powrotem na nvidie (wczesniej robiłem eselect opengl set nvidia wielokrotnie). 

Teraz błąd mi sie nie pokazuje, mogę wybierać wygaszacze, ale żaden z wygaszaczy na OpenGL mi się nie wyświetla.

----------

